# Servicing a Stewart Warner floating hub



## MaxGlide (Sep 4, 2013)

Does anyone have instructions on how to service this hub?

As in how to get to the bearings to clean and regrease them?

Thanks..... Wayne


----------



## snirt54 (Sep 4, 2013)

To disassemble a Stewart Warner hub you start by removing the end plates. There is one screw holding each plate.










Clamp the lock nut on one side in a bench vise and use a ford wrench or a large crescent wrench to remove the other nut. The correct size wrench for the flats of the lock nut is 1 3/4 inches.






Remove the lock washer, bearing cone and bearing. Lift the wheel off. You can now clean, grease and reassemble the wheel.


----------



## popawheelie (Sep 5, 2013)

*Damaged Race on a Stewart Warner Floating Hub*

Hello, and I hope the servicing of your hub went well. I want to just say that I've had 4 SWFH's so far and None of them have a decent Race upon which the Bearings rest. Every one I find is irregular/damaged. Have you found a good race? Mine all have a grindy sound when you put it back in service and ride it down the street after cleaning the hub to a T, and packing it really well with grease.
  I have heard from one fellow that he just used a round ball grinding head on a Die Grinder and reground the groove. That's my next step, as I can't imagine what it would cost to have a machinist remake a race in a hub......
  Has anyone solved this problem? I found an NOS SWFH for one bike, but I want to use 2 of the other hubs on my other bikes.
  I have even thought of pouring that two part Welding paste in there, let it harden, and then use a die grinder with a round-headed grinding bit........but since that is really a resin or a plastic, how long could that possibly last?

Hit me with your expertise, riders.

Mike Siddons


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 6, 2013)

snirt54 said:


> To disassemble a Stewart Warner hub...




Excellent, snirt54!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 27, 2022)

snirt54 said:


> To disassemble a Stewart Warner hub you start by removing the end plates. There is one screw holding each plate.
> View attachment 547920
> 
> View attachment 547921
> ...



Thank you for posting this guide with pictures 

serviced my first floating hub today 
Was always unsure of the process … 
Not anymore - LOL


----------

